# Protonvpn simple guide?



## Zagzigger (Nov 11, 2022)

Is there a simple guide available now that protonvpn-cli has been deprecated? (Although I still have it on my 13.1 machines). Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2022)

> DEPRECATED: This version is deprecated and unsupported upstream. The port needs an update, which would require a fair amount of effort. *Use OpenVPN or Wireguard with configuration files provided by ProtonVPN instead.*


----------



## BobSlacker (Nov 11, 2022)

I use ProtonVPN with Linux config file from the webpage and OpenVPN without a problem. Just saying.


----------



## Zagzigger (Nov 12, 2022)

BobSlacker said:


> I use ProtonVPN with Linux config file from the webpage and OpenVPN without a problem. Just saying.


Thanks, very interesting config + files. Will look later. As a newbie on network stuff, it is very useful.


----------



## joshbsd (Dec 6, 2022)

If  I were you I would'nt trust protonvpn anymore









						ProtonMail deletes 'we don't log your IP' boast from website after French climate activist reportedly arrested
					

Cops can read the SMTP spec too, y'know




					www.theregister.com
				











						ProtonMail Gives Up Logs on User, Then Scrubs Website of No IP Logging Claims
					

ProtonMail has been caught logging a user that was the target of an investigation. After getting caught, ProtonMail changed its website.




					restoreprivacy.com


----------

